# What natural fever remedies can you give to toddlers/infants?



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Anyone have a good natural fever remedy that you you with your babes? DS and DD have both had two bouts of viral infection in the last month, accompanied by high fevers. The motrin/tylenol/motrin things seems to be the only thing that works to bring the fevers down to a tolerable level. I have tried some of the Hylands remedies, but without much sucess. Any suggestions for other herbal/natural fever remedies safe for babes would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

It would probably be better for you to consult someone, like a classical homeopath.
I did that with my son who had a few very high fevers, and with all his "symptoms" and how he was acting etc..... it was determined that Belladonna would help - and it did. But you'll need to consult someone to find out exactly what it is that YOUR children need.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I don't try to bring my kids fevers down. I let them run their course. So i don't have any suggestions for fever reduction,, but I sometimes use the Herbs for Kids TempAssure.. an herbal combination that supports a fever.

and I have put a pair of wet cotton socks on my feet with a pair of wool socks over them, and it reduced my fever by about 3 degrees in about 20 minutes ( a little test cause I wanted to know if it worked. yup.).. although the kids would never go for it.. This supposedly draws the fever down to the feet.. so its still there doing its job.. but not making you feel so bad..(or something like that







)


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

I second Chelly on the advice of trying homeopathic remedies. They work wonders. Fevers aren't bad in themselves. They are a sign of an immune-system doing it's job, responding to invading pathogens, to non-self poisons. Children throw fevers more often, and higher than adults because they are cleaner inside, and have more vital energy. I mean hey, can any of us run around like they do all day?

A mixed homeop. preparation called Viburcol, made by Heel is really good at bring down fevers. It works by increasing the detoxification process of the body, so it is no longer necessary for the body to have such a big inflammatory response. It is shotgun homeopathy, but is safe, and works.

Good herbs are celendine, chamomile, and echinacea. They are slow but sure.

By the way, tylenol contains paracetomol which is toxic to the liver. It is very hard on livers and if people take too much it can kill. Go easy on that stuff!


----------



## morsan (Jul 24, 2002)

Other fever reducers are calendula and peppermint. Mint is safe for kids but you'll have to check on calendula.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Aquaduct -- Yes, I know Tylenol can be harmful to the liver, which is why I'm not so hip on giving it to my kids. The motrin/tylenol/motrin rounds really have been the only course of treatment that has been working, especially for DS. (DD is too young for motrin, and I don't like giving her, or either of them for that matter, medication, so the tylenol is usually only administered at night when the baby is OBVIOUSLY miserable.) But thanks for the info.

I know that a fever is not a bad thing, in and of itself. I know that it has a purpose, and that it actually works to fight off whatever is causing my child to be ill. However, I also know that a temperature of 106+ makes for one very miserable child. A lower temp. makes for a more comfortable baby while still leaving the fever to do its work, which is why I'm looking for something to reduce fever, not eradicate it altogether. I'll check out the Viburcol, and the herbs you mentioned. Again, thanks for the info!









Chelly: I'd LOVE to consult someone. However, here in the wilds of North Dakota, alternative medicine means asking a different doctor. I can't seem to find a homeopath, naturopath, accupressurist/puncturist, water therapist, etc. in the whole damn state. I can't wait until we can live somewhere a bit more with it, kwim?!?

Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions. I'll see what I can find out about the herbs you've mentioned. I really appreciate you taking the time to respond!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Here is one of the best articles on Fever.

*Mothering: Fever*


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

My favorite fever support herb is elderflower.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Gitti: The link isn't working for me. Could you try it again? I'd love to read the articles Thanks!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Someone here recomended Valerian drops to me. It will not bring the fever down, but does aid in pain relief and helps baby sleep. I have used it a hand full of times now on my dd (18mos) always with good results. In fact dh and I use it as well for headaches. I dilute it in a bit of water and always have my breast ready because the stuff tastes gross!! Basically it just makes the child more comfey so they can rest and sleep and get over whatever it is that is causing the fever. HTH.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Viburcol is, I've been told by a homeopath of Dutch origin, very popular in Europe as a way of smoothing down a fever gradually, without being suppressive. It is not homeopathy strictly speaking because it is a homeotoxicological preparation.

I haven't tried it myself, but the homeopath says she recommends it to all her clients with children, and the feedback is very positive.

Actually it isn't that hard to learn how to give homeopathic remedies for fevers to children, if you have a good little homeopaathic book for children. Phyllis Speight and Henrietta Wells have written good ones. It's usually out of Belladonna, aconite, pulsatilla, bryonia, gelsemium, rhus tox. and a few others. As long as you use low potency remedies ie. 30c and below, it is perfectly safe.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

I make a tea for my clients that helps to stablize fevers, not bring them to a hault. This tea is great because its most effective as a bath, or a sponge bath. The herbs act to help monitor the fever, lowering it to a safer zone if need be.

2 parts catnip
1 part yarrow flower
1 part peppermint

Brew a large pot of the tea and add to bath water. Bathe the child/babe for at least 10 minutes to achieve the best results.

This tea may be drank as well.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

mountain mom, thank you for the tea idea/recipe. I like the idea of that, as a bath is usually soothing during illness anyway and the idea of it just seems right for some reason.

I do not know a lot about homeopathy, I would like to learn.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I've never given my children, yet, conventional remedies for a fever. But then, they've never had a fever over 104. That is where my comfort zone ends.

The rememdies above are great. Soren just had a fever the other day and I had NO remedies available. I drew a bath for him, lukewarm, and let him play in it and poured in slowly on his back, to cool him down. Then I monitered how he was with fluid intake and all.

I am open to allopathic remedies if I were to need them. I just try to go natural, herbal, or homeopathic first.

MM--do you take telephone clients?


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes Hotmamcita I do take telephone clients. My belief is to help anyone who needs it, if I can. If that means via the phone then thats the way it is to be.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

I found a really good website on homeopathy.

www.simillimum.com

Go to the first Aid Room. It's good stuff on the basics.

Believe me, anyone can learn the basics.

Homeopathics are excellent in bringing down fevers in a non-suppressive way, without any side-effects. Unlike asprin and paracetamol products.


----------

